# Sondra & Jonas AIDA from Paris



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Just posted today 19 February 2021. Enjoy the singing, if not the production.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This is not a Sondra I know. I was expecting Radvanovski. Lovely production buy why not Egyptian when it is so fabulous?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This is not a Sondra I know. I was expecting Radvanovski. Lovely production buy why not Egyptian when it is so fabulous?


That is Radvanovsky.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Great channel, MAS.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> That is Radvanovsky.


I'm embarrassed, I was looking at the Amneris when I surfed the video. I am surprised she didn't take the Eb in alt as she could have.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This is not a Sondra I know. I was expecting Radvanovski.


She's the one who isn't the puppet.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

MAS said:


> That is Radvanovsky.


The picture above with Kaufmann is Amneris not Radvanovsky (with a "y" not an "i")


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> The picture above with Kaufmann is Amneris not Radvanovsky (with a "y" not an "i")


I wasn't talking about the photo, but the singer « Sondra, » mentioned by Seattleoperafan (see post #2).


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I feel like I'm beating a dead horse and I apologize if I'm being annoying, but what stood out to me (besides the puppets) is all of the male leads adding darkness and weight to their singing, because heavy and dark=dramatic right?? 

I still can't find the beauty in Radvanovsky's voice. At no point have I listened to her and come away wanting to hear more...

I sound like the biggest hater right now :lol:


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Bonetan said:


> I feel like I'm beating a dead horse and I apologize if I'm being annoying, but what stood out to me (besides the puppets) is all of the male leads adding darkness and weight to their singing, because heavy and dark=dramatic right??
> 
> I still can't find the beauty in Radvanovsky's voice. At no point have I listened to her and come away wanting to hear more...
> 
> I sound like the biggest hater right now :lol:


No, I don't hear hate. Voices are very personal. I've seen her live and the voice sounds different in the house. It has never been a beautiful voice per se, and the microphone is not kind to her voice. It is not an ugly voice, either. It is sometimes just somewhat generic-sounding. You can't (or I can't ) quite remember the sound. She sings very well and has the full arsenal any singer would need or wish for: legato, coloratura, pianissimi, messa di voce, trills, chiaroscuro, evenness. The chest voice I don't recall.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

MAS said:


> No, I don't hear hate. Voices are very personal. I've seen her live and the voice sounds different in the house. It has never been a beautiful voice per se, and the microphone is not kind to her voice.*It is not an ugly voice, either. It is sometimes just somewhat generic-sounding. You can't (or I can't ) quite remember the sound. She sings very well and has the full arsenal any singer would need or wish for: legato, coloratura, pianissimi, messa di voce, trills, chiaroscuro, evenness.* The chest voice I don't recall.


I think you just nailed my feelings about her singing. Full arsenal, but the sound is generic and unmemorable.


----------

